# Silver Tooth Enamel



## jackrum (Sep 2, 2014)

Does anyone know of a US site that sells metallic silver tooth enamel? The only places I can find it in stock are UK and Australian sites and there's no way I can get it for next week without shelling out a ton in shipping.

Any ideas?


----------



## jackrum (Sep 2, 2014)

For those interested I wrote Krolyan and at these their silver metallic doesn't pass the FDA standards. I guess we've learn the lessons of Buddy Epsen


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might try edible silver leaf. It's used in some Indian (as in India) recipes, so if there's an Indian food store in your area, you might find it there.

Craft stores carry gold and silver leaf, but I don't know if that would be something you'd want on your teeth It may not be the same as the edible version.


----------



## jackrum (Sep 2, 2014)

That's a pretty good idea. Do you think it will stick on it's own or will it need something like denture cream?
I tried to thinly apply tooth black out but it looked terrible.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't know how it will stick to teeth, but I do know that leaf does not just stick and stay stuck to surfaces without a little help. You'll have to experiment.


----------



## jackrum (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm going to try some face make up first. Wish me luck


----------

